
The software engineer’s guide to asserting dominance in the workplace - pkaeding
https://hackernoon.com/the-software-engineer-s-guide-to-asserting-office-dominance-ddea7b598df7
======
bobwaycott
Holy shit. This is diabolical. And brilliant.

------
victorhugo31337
This is quite authentic. Great post.

